# The Rule & Exercise of Holy Living and Holy Dying by Jer



## rchapman (Oct 28, 2003)

Has anyone read the puritan Jeremy Taylor's work The Rule &amp; Exerise of Holy Living and Holy Dying? If so, please relate your thougths to me on this work. Thanks. Bob


----------



## neo-puritan (Feb 16, 2004)

*Taylor's "Holy Living" and "Holy Dying.&*

I highly recommend both books as manuals on how a truly pious person should live. Taylor's Puritanism can be questioned, but the books were so popular in the seventeenth century (over 20 editions each), that many Puritans must have bought them.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I note that it is available online:
http://www.ccel.org/t/taylor/holy_living/holy_living.htm


----------



## Randall Pederson (Feb 21, 2004)

*Taylor*

Taylor was not a Puritan, but most of his writings are worth reading nonetheless.


----------

